

Show HN: Golang and raspberry-pi and websocket = awesome - yulrizka
http://labs.yulrizka.com/en/2015/08/testing-go-1-dot-5-cross-compilation.html

======
randsp
Really awesome indeed, what other architectures golang supports?

